# My new bunny



## leeta84 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hey all. I can finally post this.
I got my first English Angora rabbit on May 30th. Two days earlier then expected but awesome as it was my birthday 

Here are a few pics. She Came with the name Piper and I'm kinda loving it but not sure I'm feeling it any suggestions?


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 7, 2019)

Oooh! Congrats!!
I was actually just thinking about you and wondering if you got them yet!
Is she a Chocolate Tort? Gorgeous! 
I love the name Piper...I had a doe named Piper and I loved her to pieces.
My current does names are:
Jessie, Skyler, Ronnie, Aggie, Phoebe, Maybelle, Sammy Jo, Betty Sue, Sydney, Celia, Beatrice, Luna, Emma, Milly, Maude, Cameron, Lima, Mascha, Suva, Aspen, Ula, Violet, Paris, Ui (pronounced oo-ie), and Wahine.
If you want to steal some of my names feel free


----------



## JHP Homestead (Jun 8, 2019)

I don’t have any name suggestions, but just wanted to say she is ADORABLE!


----------



## leeta84 (Jun 11, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Oooh! Congrats!!
> I was actually just thinking about you and wondering if you got them yet!
> Is she a Chocolate Tort? Gorgeous!
> I love the name Piper...I had a doe named Piper and I loved her to pieces.
> ...



I really don't know what color she is. She is basically the same color all over. Her little nose and ears or a tinge darker sometimes but over all she's just a cream color.
Here is here bottom side.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 11, 2019)

She's a chocolate tort


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 11, 2019)

Did you decide on a name for her yet?


----------



## leeta84 (Jun 17, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Did you decide on a name for her yet?


I think its just gonna remain Piper 
I just found out last night that I shouldn't breed her to the male I have coming on the 30th either. Like It's not recommended. 

She said that its not recommended to breed a tort to a tri or harli cuz it ends up torting their markings (no clue what that means).
She said I should breed her to another Tort or a Self for best results.
I was just starting to think I understood and now I feel like I'm back to square one >_<;


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 17, 2019)

leeta84 said:


> I think its just gonna remain Piper
> I just found out last night that I shouldn't breed her to the male I have coming on the 30th either. Like It's not recommended.
> 
> She said that its not recommended to breed a tort to a tri or harli cuz it ends up torting their markings (no clue what that means).
> ...


Aw i'm sorry!
Torting the markings just means that it 'muddies' them and makes the colors run together.
Are you going to sell him and get a new buck then? Or keep him for fiber and look for another breeding buck?


----------



## leeta84 (Jun 18, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Aw i'm sorry!
> Torting the markings just means that it 'muddies' them and makes the colors run together.
> Are you going to sell him and get a new buck then? Or keep him for fiber and look for another breeding buck?



I'm not sure what to do. I do like the buck I'm getting so I'll probably keep him for fiber.  That is what I wanted to do from the beginning (get fiber).
I don't know if I should look for another buck to breed to her and a new doe to breed to him later? Or fix him and just use him for fiber... It all costs money after all.  

I think I have to breed her before a certain point right? I've heard their hip bones fuse if you don't but I thought that was just Guinea pigs.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 18, 2019)

That's too bad...you could always sell him and buy a different buck...then you save some money that way right?

And yes you should breed her before she turns 1 year old. Their hips do fuse but I've seen a few does that were just over a year and they had litters no problem. But I would rather play it safe and breed her around 8 months 
Or whenever she wants to breed! How old is she?


----------



## leeta84 (Jun 18, 2019)

She's only a little over 2 months old so it won't be for some time yet.
I feel bad considering selling a rabbit I don't even have yet lol And he is really cute. And it has been a struggle to try and get transport for him from Nebraska to Minnesota lol


He's the white one.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 18, 2019)

He's the harlequin? He looks like a broken orange or a broken tort!
He's adorable though! He might have some nice fiber you could use


----------



## leeta84 (Jun 19, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> He's the harlequin? He looks like a broken orange or a broken tort!
> He's adorable though! He might have some nice fiber you could use



She has him labeled as a Chocolate Tri. I was just looking back at his pedigree and I only see two harli in his family tree. I might PM you a screenshot of his and hers pedigree so you can tell me what you think.


----------

